# A bedding question



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I use shavings, hay and shredded paper


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I buy my shavings in horse bales from any feed supplier, they are dust extracted.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Aubiose and love it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you can get consistent quality wood shavings they should be ok too but I usually find one batch ok, the next is dusty etc. Mind you I've now changed where I buy things from and they seem better. If you don't want bedding on the floor however the best thing to do is not to keep rodents :lol: Either that or buy a shed


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I use clean straw to bed my mice but you have to make sure there is no mold and if it's good quality their will be little to no dust plus the nest they build with them are just fabulous I also add shredded newspaper and paper towels when the does are close to due.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Make everyone hoover their feet when they leave the rodent room?! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I use dust free wood shavings, hay and shredded kitchen towel. =o)

I also have a shed. hehe I would not be allowed so many rodents in the house! I'm looking into getting some rats maybe next year in the spring/summer.

Willow xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I use finely shredded cross cut paper i was given sacks and sacks of it from a friend whos business closed and he had to shred everything

When i havent got that i use good quality shavings


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been bedding mine on shredded cross cut paper office not newspaper which I also use for the rabbits and a handful of hay which they mix together and tunnel through, is this ok? Just thought I had better check.


----------

